# Bow Wow Flix?



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

Has anyone here ever used BowWowFlix? It looks like a Netflix for dog training videos - which is cool - but I'm just wondering if anyone's used it and what their experience was. I'm considering signing up for it, but the website looks a little dated so I'm wondering how legitimate it is.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I used to rent dvds from them a few years ago,no issues.


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

Great, that's what I wanted to hear! Thanks!


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

I used it for a bit, but often a lot of the more popular videos are on a waitlist so you may have to wait a while before you get one.


----------

